# Using original Win 7 Key with different installation language



## HTC (May 9, 2011)

I have a Windows 7 x64 Ultimate installation DVD in Portuguese but i want to install the English version.

So far, i have been installing the English Language pack but i was wondering if i could get another Windows 7 Ultimate ISO in English and use my serial for that instead. Is that OK or could i get into trouble for using my key in 2 different installation languages?

If it's OK to do this, where and how can i get my hands on an English ISO?


----------



## caleb (May 9, 2011)

You cant. Licence is per OS and per Language Version.


----------



## HTC (May 9, 2011)

caleb said:


> You cant. Licence is per OS and per Language Version.



Really? I was afraid of that 

How about this instead: is there a way to install Win 7 Ultimate with the English pack already in it? Preferably, i would like the installation to have the SP1 files included in it as well and i know this is possible, but i have never done it.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 9, 2011)

i would have assumed you could do that with ultimate....


----------



## HTC (May 9, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> i would have assumed you could do that with ultimate....



I have the OEM version of Ultimate: Portuguese language only.


----------



## caleb (May 9, 2011)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd744336(WS.10).aspx

Why do you need to do change it so badly ? Its separate from the OS CORE anyway.


----------



## HTC (May 9, 2011)

caleb said:


> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd744336(WS.10).aspx
> 
> Why do you need to do change it so badly ? Its separate from the OS CORE anyway.



Even though i'm Portuguese, i've always install the OS and all programs in English.

Ideally, i wanted to install my OS in English but since that ain't legally possible, i want to install my OS with the English pack added to the installation as well as SP1. I know it's possible with SP1 but is it also possible with the English pack as well?

Where can i download the English pack by itself?


----------



## caleb (May 16, 2011)

Yes it is but that process doesn't differ from the one you do manually. The unattended setup just installs it for you after it completes the regular OS installation. I see it is much more simple to do with Win7 but still if you don't reinstall every month why bother unless educational reasons?


----------



## nat327 (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure how this work but my Dell DVD of Win7 Pro let me pick language during installation. I assume you can only do this with either Pro (during installation) or Ultimate edition.


----------



## HTC (May 17, 2011)

nat327 said:


> I'm not sure how this work but *my Dell DVD of Win7 Pro let me pick language during installation.* I assume you can only do this with either Pro (during installation) or Ultimate edition.



My Ultimate version is "lighter" then yours: it only allows 1 language and it's Portuguese.


----------



## HTC (May 17, 2011)

HTC said:


> My Ultimate version is "lighter" then yours: it only allows 1 language and it's Portuguese.





caleb said:


> Yes it is but that process doesn't differ from the one you do manually. The unattended setup just installs it for you after it completes the regular OS installation.* I see it is much more simple to do with Win7 but still if you don't reinstall every month why bother unless educational reasons?*



If there's a way for you to install just the way you want it to, as opposed to have to modify it every single time, wouldn't you try to get it?


----------



## caleb (May 17, 2011)

Have fun then
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc722424(WS.10).aspx


----------



## HTC (May 17, 2011)

caleb said:


> Have fun then
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc722424(WS.10).aspx



Exactly what i want: thank you, dude!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2011)

You could update your key to Ultimate.  Ultimate allows all languages (downloadable via Windows Update).


----------



## HTC (May 17, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> *You could update your key to Ultimate.*  Ultimate allows all languages (downloadable via Windows Update).
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110517/language_packs.png



Dude ... my version is Ultimate ...

That's how i usually do it. What i wanted was to have it in the installation itself.


----------



## freaksavior (May 17, 2011)

caleb said:


> You cant. Licence is per OS and per Language Version.



wrong. 

I have a key for simplified Chinese and I use it with an english os disc all the time I see no reason yours would  be any different.


----------



## HTC (May 17, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> wrong.
> 
> I have a key for simplified Chinese and I use it with an english os disc all the time I see no reason yours would  be any different.



Really? YES!!!!!!

Now, i only have to get my hands on an English ISO and add the SP1 to it.


----------



## Frick (May 17, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> wrong.
> 
> I have a key for simplified Chinese and I use it with an english os disc all the time I see no reason yours would  be any different.



You know if there is a difference between OEM and retail licenses here?


----------



## HTC (May 17, 2011)

Frick said:


> You know if there is a difference between OEM and retail licenses here?



Quit adding to my confusion here: PLEASE!!!!



This hadn't occurred to me: what if both caleb and freaksavior are right? I mean: caleb could be right about an OEM licence and freaksavior could be right about a retail licence.


----------



## Frick (May 17, 2011)

HTC: You have OEM or retail?


----------



## Drone (May 17, 2011)

You can download Eng lang pack and integrate it in your dvd by dism procedures.


----------



## HTC (May 17, 2011)

Frick said:


> HTC: You have OEM or retail?



My version is OEM Ultimate x64: only has one language.



Drone said:


> You can download Eng lang pack and integrate it in your dvd by dism procedures.



If i can't use my key with an English ISO, that's exactly what i want to do: already got RT 7 lite to do it with.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2011)

since people are getting into acts that violate the MS ToS i am going to close this thread.


----------



## Kreij (May 17, 2011)

I'm going to open it back up.

Windows 7 Ultimate and Enterprise allows you intall multiple language packs and switch between them at your leisure. Retail or OEM only determines the type (32 or 64 bit or both).

You just need the packs installed for the language(s) that you want, HTC.
Enterprises (and people who use ultimate) can deploy multiple languages so the users can switch to them when they need to do so.


----------



## freaksavior (May 18, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I'm going to open it back up.
> 
> Windows 7 Ultimate and Enterprise allows you intall multiple language packs and switch between them at your leisure. Retail or OEM only determines the type (32 or 64 bit or both).
> 
> ...



 Agree with ^


mine were oem keys from MSDN so I can't speak otherwise.


----------



## HTC (May 18, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Agree with ^
> 
> 
> mine were oem keys from MSDN so I can't speak otherwise.



That's good to know: thanks!



caleb said:


> Have fun then
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc722424(WS.10).aspx



I thought this would work but it turns out it doesn't because there's only one language on the Windows 7 DVD. I thought it had all the languages with only one being accessible but i was wrong 

Already added the SP1 to the installation files: all i need now is the language pack and place them on the pen for faster installation, as per Mussels' guide.


----------



## HTC (May 23, 2011)

Good and bad news!!!

The good: i've found the language packs (unsure if the English one is the same as the one in Windows Updates, but i think so). There are many other languages for both x86 and x64 systems.

The bad: it's not in CAB file so i can't add it to the Windows 7 Installation.


@ least, it's a step in the right direction.


----------

